# Angelerlaubnis in Polen



## halodri (10. März 2006)

Hi liebe Leute,

sagt mal wie ist das in Polen mit dem angeln. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass man mit der deutschen Angelerlaubnis (Brandenburg) in den angrenzenden Gmina´s (Bezirken) genauso angeln darf wie in brandenburger Gewässern.
Wer weiß darüber näheres ???


----------



## Carp Dav (18. März 2006)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Polen*

Hi halodri
Als Deutscher brauchst du in Polen nur den deutschen Perlonalausweis.


----------



## Hummer (18. März 2006)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Polen*

@Carp Dav

Ich denke schon, dass man für die jeweiligen Gewässer auch eine Angelkarte kaufen muß. Aber wahrscheinlich meinst Du es so, dass man als Deutscher in Polen relativ einfach eine Karte für das jeweilige Gewässer kaufen kann (Perso  vorlegen genügt), oder?

@halodri
Es gibt in der Tat eine Kooperation zwischen DAV und dem polnischen Verband, der Mitgliedern das Angeln in den jeweiligen Verbandsgewässern erlaubt:

"Gemeinsam haben wir mit dem Polnischen Anglerverband eine länderübergreifende Angelberechtigung für die Oderregion sowie für das Gebiet Torun und die Masuren herausgegeben. Mitglieder beider Verbände können sie für 25,- € pro Jahr erwerben. Dadurch erhöht sich das Gewässerangebot für unsere Mitglieder nochmals um 50.000 ha."

Quelle: http://www.lav-bdg.de

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Carp Dav (18. März 2006)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Polen*

@Hummer

Genau das meine ich.
Ich als Deutscher brauche in Polen keinen deutschen Fischereischein vorlegen, wenn ich mir eine Gewesserkarte kaufen will. Es genügt der Perso.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Polen*

in polen darf jeder angeln, die einzige lizenz die benötigt wird ist eine tageskarte


----------



## Schuppilli (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Polen*

Hi Boardie`s,
ich war vor zwei Jahren in Kollberg(pol.Ostsee)mit angrenzenden Flüssen,angeln.
In den Flüssen war Lachsbesatz. Dort mußte ich eine Lachslizenz extra erwerben,
ich glaube  es waren 12€ für drei Tage, also kein Thema. Aber ich wurde in zwei
Tagen dreimal kontrolliert.
                                 Petri            Schuppilli


----------



## SVW (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Polen*



Carp Dav schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich.
> Ich als Deutscher brauche in Polen keinen deutschen Fischereischein vorlegen, wenn ich mir eine Gewesserkarte kaufen will. Es genügt der Perso.



Hm... Ist das wirklich immer so? Als ich vor etwa drei Jahren in einem herrlichen polnischen See angeln war, hat der Perso tatsächlich gerreicht. 
Dieses Jahr holte ich mir eine Drei-Tages-Karte für die Weichsel zum Zanderfischen. Bin also nur mit Perso zur zuständigen Stelle und siehe da: "Den deutschen Fischereischein bitte!" Ich fragte nochmals, ob ich den wirklich bräuchte und die nette Dame entgegnete "Natürlich!". Ich also wieder weg, Schein geholt und nochmal hin, und erst dann bekam ich die Erlaubnis...


----------



## Carp Dav (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Polen*



SVW schrieb:


> Hm... Ist das wirklich immer so? Als ich vor etwa drei Jahren in einem herrlichen polnischen See angeln war, hat der Perso tatsächlich gerreicht.
> Dieses Jahr holte ich mir eine Drei-Tages-Karte für die Weichsel zum Zanderfischen. Bin also nur mit Perso zur zuständigen Stelle und siehe da: "Den deutschen Fischereischein bitte!" Ich fragte nochmals, ob ich den wirklich bräuchte und die nette Dame entgegnete "Natürlich!". Ich also wieder weg, Schein geholt und nochmal hin, und erst dann bekam ich die Erlaubnis...



Hi,
War 2005 in Polen angeln und damals hat der Perso gereicht.
Habe glaube ich für 10 oder 14 Tage 150 Zloty bezahlt;
Ein Jahresbeitrag für die Karte eines Polnischen Anglers kostete damals ca. 180 oder 200 zloty.

Der v. Fischereiverband sagte damals, es reicht ein deutscher Reisepass oder Personalausweis.
Möglicherweise haben sich die Vorschriften seit dem EU-Beitritt geändert?
Möglicherweise ist es regional verschieden?


----------



## Johnnie Walker (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Polen*



Carp Dav schrieb:


> Hi,
> War 2005 in Polen angeln und damals hat der Perso gereicht.
> Habe glaube ich für 10 oder 14 Tage 150 Zloty bezahlt;
> Ein Jahresbeitrag für die Karte eines Polnischen Anglers kostete damals ca. 180 oder 200 zloty.
> ...




stimmt!
wegen dem eu gedöhns!!
also ich beangel die polnischen gewässer seit ich denken kann un man musste immer nur den perso vorzeigen!

war das letzte mal sommer 06 da...war 07 das erste mal in meinem leben ein jahr lang nich in polen:c

kann gut sein dass es sich geändert hat


----------



## dehw07 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Polen*

hi,
hier sind die preise stand per 11.01.2008 vom polnischen verband.
preise für flachlandgewässer-seen/flüsse
 1Tag 35zl.
 2 "    50zl.
 3 "    65zl.
14tage 150zl.
1Jahr   300zl.

preise für Salmoniden-gewässer
 1Tag  50zl.
 2tage 80zl.
 3 "    100zl.
14 "   300zl
1Jahr 400zl.
hoffe das ich helfen konnte.
gruß
dehw07-hans-christian#h


----------



## tomry1 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Polen*

Hab gestern Nachrichten geschaut ;-)
Immer mehr Fische sterben aus ,da die Flüsse im Osten überfischt werden.
Sagen wir es mal so, die Angler dort angeln fast alle um etwas zu essen zu bekommen.
Meine Erfahrung meine Meinung.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Polen*

kann nur soviel sagen, dass dort gerne untermaßige mitgenommen werde, was allerdings überall in osteuropa ist -.-


----------



## dehw07 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Polen*

@johnnie walker
das stimmt teilweise,aber die konntrollen sind verstärkt worden.
ich bin letztes jahr in misdroy und kolberg mindesten je 3x überprüft worden,das ging mit den polnischen anglern genau so.
es wurde auch die größe der fische überprüft.
hier noch eine gebühr-der preis an der ostsee,
uferangeln und hafen/molenangeln 16zl pro monat.

gruß dehw07-hans-christian|wavey:

hier geht es in 14 tagen hin
www.darlowo.com/niemiecki/fotogaleia.html
ist rügenwaldermünde


----------



## Greenhorn1971 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Polen*

hi leute bin die letzten jahre immer in masuren angeln gewesen suuuper möchte dieses jahr in den süden an den dunajec bei tarnow kann mir jemand tip´s für diesen fluss geben und vieleicht den fischbestand sagen wäre echt super dann weis ich was ich mitnehmen muss


----------



## Griese78 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Polen*

Ich wollte mal fragen ob man mit einen polnischen fischerausweis in bayern auch Fischen darf????

MFG 
 Christzian:q


----------



## Carp Dav (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Polen*

Servus

So viel ich weis, ist es möglich beim Fischereiverband einen Ausweis für Turisten (max. 3 Monate) erstellen zu lassen.

Mit diesem Ausweis kannst du dann die Karten fürs jeweilige gewässer kaufen.


----------



## Lostparadise (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Polen*

Also ein Bekannter von mir fährt oft nach Polen zu seiner Verwandschaft.... 

Wie ich es aus Erählungen von ihm gehört habe, reicht der Perso um sich eine Gewässerkarte zu kaufen.

Werde dieses Jahr auch mal nen Start nach Polen machen, dann werde ich es zu 100% wissen:q


----------



## Carp Dav (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Polen*



Lostparadise schrieb:


> Also ein Bekannter von mir fährt oft nach Polen zu seiner Verwandschaft....
> 
> Wie ich es aus Erählungen von ihm gehört habe, reicht der Perso um sich eine Gewässerkarte zu kaufen.
> 
> Werde dieses Jahr auch mal nen Start nach Polen machen, dann werde ich es zu 100% wissen:q



Hallo Lostparadise
Ja, es ist genau so, wie du es beschreibst:
In Pl zeigst du deinen deutschen Perso und kriegst ne Karte für Ausländer ausgestellt. Dh.: deine Frau die keinen deutschen Schein hat, kann sich drüben auch einen kaufen.

Griese78  fragt aber ob man mit nem poln. Schein in BY angeln darf.


----------



## Kade (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Polen*

Hallo Freunde
In diesem Jahr wollen meine Spezl und ich zum ersten Mal nach Kolberg zum Fischen gehen. Meine Frage wäre, brauchen wir für die Ostsee eine Angelerlaubnis und wenn ja, wo bekommen wir diese. Für die Flüsse und Seen habe ich aus den Seiten entnommen, das war mir auch klar, hab ich auf einer Net-Seite gelesen. 
Für eine Antwort wäre ich dankbar
Gruß und Petri Heil im Jahr 2015


----------



## wobbi (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Polen*

Hallo Kade. Wann fahrst Du nach Kolberg?


----------



## bugxxl (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Polen*

Da immer wieder die Frage gestellt wird, wie man als Tourist in Polen eine Angelerlaubnis bekommt, hier meine Erfahrung vom Juni diesen Jahres.
Ich war in Dabki, das ist unweit von Darlowo und Koszalin im Urlaub und wollte im Jezioro Bukowo (sehr großer Binnensee nahe der Ostsee) angeln.
Ich habe mich im Angelladen in Koszalin (Name der Straße ist: Powstancow Wielkopolskich) nach den Regularien erkundigt (übrigens sehr freundliches und hilfsbereites Personal).
Dort sagte man mir:
Das Verfahren hat sich grundlegend geändert.
Angelgenehmigungen für Touristen werden nur noch in den Angelläden ausgestellt.
Ich musste meinen Personalausweis vorzeigen.
Meine Personendaten wurden auf ein mehrseitiges Dokument übertragen. In das Dokument wurde auch die Geltungsdauer des Dokuments eingetragen. Bei mir waren es 7 Tage. Man sagte mir, dass diese 7 Tage 85 zl kosten. Die 85 zl kann man aber nicht im Angelgeschäft bezahlen. Man muss mit dem im Angelladen ausgestellten Dokument zur nächsten Bank oder Poststelle gehen, das Dokument dort vorlegen und die 85 zl bezahlen. Die Bank oder Poststelle quittiert mit Stempel und Unterschrift die Einzahlung auf dem Dokument. Dieses gestempelte Dokument ist dann die Angelgenehmigung (siehe Bilder).

Noch ein Tipp: Bitte, versucht nicht ohne gültige Angelgenehmigung in Polen zu angeln. Ich selbst wurde in den 7 Tagen 2 x von der Polizei kontrolliert. Ein polnischer Angler sagte mir, wenn man ohne gültige Erlaubnis erwischt wird, dann kostet das ca. 200 Euro.


----------



## rontzo (22. April 2017)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Polen*

Hallo, kann mich meinem Vorposter nur anschliessen. Man braucht in Polen eine Tageskarte für das jeweilige Gewässer und nen gültigen Perso. Wenn man beim Schwarzanfeln erwischt wird wirds eklig...

Hier findest Du mehr Informationen auf Englisch:


http://fishinglicence.eu/poland

Lg,

Sebastian


----------



## Cerebellum (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Polen*

wie sieht es mit der Ostsee aus?


----------



## banzinator (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Polen*

Hallo,

ich hänge mich hier auch noch an. 
Wie ist es mit Lizenzen für die Ostsee?


----------



## *luckyluke* (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Polen*

Brauchst du nicht!!!


----------



## banzinator (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Polen*

Sehr gut #6

Dankeschön|wavey:


----------

